# Proof Jesus was black......



## tigerred59 (Nov 2, 2017)

*There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man

Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?

Didn't every single place he went, did or did they not follow him around everywhere he went...talking about white people? Yes?

Was he or was he not then accused of a crime, he did not commit? Had a trial without proper representation  jailed and then executed?

In short, Jesus went through the same shit, negro men today go through, yes?





*


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2017)

If you're concerned whether Jesus was white or black then his message is lost on you.

/end thread


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2017)

And he had no father


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father


rape baby


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 2, 2017)

So, who cares what color he is. John 3:16, read it. God doesn't care who you are. If you believe in him, you go to heaven.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, negro men get nailed to a cross all the time.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...


And I always thought Tiggered hated Jesus because he created Christianity.. But since Tig is a racist, this is just another reason why he hates Christ..


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

Nobody questions that Jesus was black


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 2, 2017)

He probably wasnt black or white TBH


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 2, 2017)

Another clue was the Motown he had on his iPod.


----------



## MACAULAY (Nov 2, 2017)

But, was Mary on Food Stamps?


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody questions that Jesus was black


Maybe he was a white Mexican


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody questions that Jesus was black
> ...



Looks Mexican to me
Let’s build a wall and keep him out


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2017)

I always thought he was a Jew.  Hmm.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...


he was the same shade as the people in the region he was in.....probably an enlightened Sicilian who can be pretty dark because of their Moorish inbreeding....i read somewhere some people called him Ciccalotti...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...


Jews weren't and aren't black. Sorry.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father


He had a Jewish mom though.


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > And he had no father
> ...


Not if she was black


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...




So he wore lots of bling bling and had a long rap sheet.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father




no job


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

Jesus was black

He was actually quite a basketball player in his day


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father



Actually he was his own father.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 2, 2017)

that black bastard


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Nov 2, 2017)

What if jesus had a goatee? He didnt need no stinkin gillette you closed minded europeans!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 2, 2017)

How many black Jews do you know?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 2, 2017)

No wonder there was no room at the inn, it was a black couple about to have a kid.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>


Try again.  Only next time add a bigger nose (way bigger) and a nappy head of hair with plenty of jheri curl.


----------



## WillMunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Since every thread you make is an exercise in obsessive racial angst against whites, I believe I have a helpful hint for you Michelle-Obama-flavored perpetually angry black women: marry a white guy and take half his money in the divorce, it should smooth out the bitterness.  Because you black women are so angry, EVERY detail in life ALWAYS has to be a paranoid race issue.


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > And he had no father
> ...


Just like millions of other ghetto kids


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 2, 2017)

So we're past the notion that he was Surfer Dude Jesus?


----------



## Peach (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody questions that Jesus was black



I believe he was a mixture of all races.


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2017)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody questions that Jesus was black
> ...


And he was gay, lesbian bi, transsexual and gender fluid too


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>



Dude ... You know damn well Jesus would have been rocking some dreads ... 

.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> So we're past the notion that he was Surfer Dude Jesus?


Blue eyes are a tip off


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 2, 2017)

This is National Geographic's image of Jesus based on forensic anthropology.  It is estimated that if of average height he would stand  5'1".  My hope is to meet Him one day.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...



lol running out of stupid material to troll with, are you?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...



lol running out of stupid material to troll with, are you?


S.J. said:


> I always thought he was a Jew.  Hmm.



He was, and a well educated Rabbi as well, going by what is attributed to him.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 2, 2017)

Picaro said:


> lol running out of stupid material to troll with, are you?




I see Jesus at Home Depot sometimes and he is a damn good bricklayer.

.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


'Cause once you go black...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > And he had no father
> ...


Build that wall! Build that wall!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Jesus was black
> 
> He was actually quite a basketball player in his day


He was an All Star in the JBA Judean B'Ball League.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol running out of stupid material to troll with, are you?
> ...


Make sure you pay minimum wage.


----------



## miketx (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father


Funny how three "wise men" show up out of nowhere bringing gifts.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## jknowgood (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump is working on it. Better than those shovel ready jobs Obama promised?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was black
> ...



Jesus was well known for his dance moves


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Sucker

Trump lost interest in the stupid wall the moment he was elected


----------



## MACAULAY (Nov 2, 2017)

Jesus was clearly Black.

Proof is in any Hebrew or Greek version of the Bible....which had him dribbling a basketball while he was walking on water.  Look it up. 

The King James Version left that out and White people have been confused on the issue ever since.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> And he had no father



He was tatted up.
Rapped.
Sagged his pants.
Slung dope.
He did time.


MACAULAY said:


> Jesus was clearly Black.
> 
> Proof is in any Hebrew or Greek version of the Bible....which had him dribbling a basketball while he was walking on water.  Look it up.
> 
> The King James Version left that out and White people have been confused on the issue ever since.




He did some serious time.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...




Just like Rachael Dolezol, he could wake up and be ANY color he wants today.  Just look at your GIF.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody questions that Jesus was black






I have proof Jesus was black.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...





*1)  white or black is only of significant to someone obsessed with race.  that would run counter to the teachings of Jesus.

2)  Is tearing apart Jewish Temples something black people do? this second point is confusing

3)  who was talking about white people?  

4)  He was handed over to Pilate by his own people,  so maybe in that sense he was like those caught
     in the Atlantic slave trade, but actually Pilate tried to avoid the penalty of death, but the Jews      pushed the issue. Anyway,  it was all part of the plan according to prophecy which is why you didn't see Jesus complaining about it, unlike some of the black people around here, who ARE trying to equate their life to being crucified and complaining about that.
*


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2017)

Jew Lives Matter!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> ...


You don't know much about you Jews do you?
Jews can be of any so-called race. after the Diaspora Jews who settled in Europe became the Ashkenazi Jews and generally look as European as Kirk Douglasor Einstein. Sephardic Jews are said to have settled in Spain, North Africa, and the Mediterranean..
Then there are the Black Israelites of Ethiopia
Who call themselves Beta Israel. But they deny being Jews and say theirs was the tribe of Dan. But Black Jews did exist throughout North Africa and the middle east and have been  a presence there since before the dawn of history.  If biblical historical accounts are true...Ham is the progenitor of the  Black race.
and all the eponymous nations named as his progeny would have been Black..nations...including Mizraim or Egypt and Caanan.
In that black milieu which was spread so wide,  Black Judaens surely were present.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> ...







Jesus was brown.  Not African, not European.  Middle Eastern.

What did Jesus really look like?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?



Is that something Black men do?  I've never seen it.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

If one wants to know what the early Jews looked like, they can go to Ireland and check out the Celts.

*[In our next installment: Bronfmans and Kennedys, Rothschilds and Guinnesses (oh my!): The ZOG-HOG Connection]*

* *NOTE:* *It is actually erroneous to refer to the Irish as Celts, though we do so because our readers may not be aware of the distinction.  Although the Irish may have some Celtic blood in them, their island was beset by the same waves of invasion as England was.  Therefore, they are just as much Saxon, Viking, or Normand as they are Celt.  Consequently, their claim on Northern Ireland is as ludicrous as Norway or Normandy laying claim to it.  However, it is also a fact, suppressed from our schools and from the controlled media, that the Celts migrated from as far as Eastern Europe, and possibly into the steppes of Russia.  Therefore, there can be no more doubt: revisionist research has proved conclusively that the true Celts are in fact EAST EUROPEAN JEWS!

The Mad Revisionist - The Irish Potato Hoax*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 3, 2017)

jesus was not known for his dancing
he had a job
he spoke clearly enough that people understood him
he didn't wear his robe all turned inside out
he could swim


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 3, 2017)

Why would any Christian care what color Jesus' skin was?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Why would any Christian care what color Jesus' skin was?


No one who is a 'real Christian' should care what color he was,  but it is wrong to deny historical fact. As well, the image of a blond, blue eyed, narrow nosed Jesus suggests some kind of superiority for the Europeans.  The fact is he was neither black nor white.  Facts,  truth are important to everyone, or should be.

If you read the article I posted, you will note it also talks about how  he would have dressed and worn his hair.  Historical fact: some people like to have knowledge rather than be ignorant.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would any Christian care what color Jesus' skin was?
> ...



A Christian is a Christian if they accept Christ as their savior as forgiveness for their sins.

Anything else would be the human desire to pass judgment on other humans.
And ... The desire to judge righteousness in the eyes of God ... Is what makes God divine and people assholes ... 

.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would any Christian care what color Jesus' skin was?
> ...



that's exactly my point.  if someone is hung up on ethnicity or color (those who WANT Jesus to look European) I have to question their motives... unless, like you say, they just are ignorant to the fact of what people looked like there and then....


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It is the natural desire of intelligent human beings FOR KNOWLEDGE instead of ignorance.  It appears you don't understand the concept.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> It is the natural desire of intelligent human beings FOR KNOWLEDGE instead of ignorance.  It appears you don't understand the concept.



I didn't say it was ignorant for you to be an asshole ... I just said you were an asshole ... 

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It is the natural desire of intelligent human beings FOR KNOWLEDGE instead of ignorance.  It appears you don't understand the concept.
> ...


It obviously completely went over your head that people are interested in what Jesus looked like because they like knowledge. What does that say about you?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> It obviously completely went over your head that people are interested in what Jesus looked like because they like knowledge. What does that say about you?



What completely flew over your head was the stupid idea my original comment had a damn thing to do with color of skin Jesus had.
I was talking about the idiotic idea you had the ability to define what a "real Christian" is with an incorrect definition ... Asshole ... 

.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Why would any Christian care what color Jesus' skin was?



Because some racial groups obviously have massive inferiority complexes, and especially hate white Europeans. this is due to the fact that despite having thousands and thousands of years head start in the culture and  Darwinian dominance race, they know they're miserable failures and now almost totally dependent on a small demographic for progress and survival. They are desperate to invent a new alternative 'Glorious Past' for themselves, so they run around making big noises over silly crap like what color Jesus was. I guess they think if they can convince everybody he was 'black' or Chinese or something Whitey would be obligated to give them all our stuff or something just for being black and stupid.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It obviously completely went over your head that people are interested in what Jesus looked like because they like knowledge. What does that say about you?
> ...


I wasn't defining a real christian, another poster did that.  I put it in quotes: you missed that didn't you?  LOL


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You don't see Europeans here claiming he looked like them, you see whining black racists and whitey bashers sniveling and trying to assume some moral authority based on nonsense.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> I wasn't defining a real christian, another poster did that.  I put it in quotes: you missed that didn't you?  LOL



No ... You attempted to identify what a real "real Christian"  is ... Go ahead and be intellectually dishonest if it suits your desire to judge though ... 

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't defining a real christian, another poster did that.  I put it in quotes: you missed that didn't you?  LOL
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You see paintings and depictions of him all over the world, and they are almost exclusively of a blue eyed blond, long haired, straight haired, narrow nosed man. It is a lie.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yeah ... See, you weren't actually seeking knowledge ... Just justification for your continued ignorance ... 


.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Nope. You see those depictions because they're far more representative of what Christians look like in Europe, where Christianity was dominant and actually practiced by enough people to make a huge difference. Since there were no eyewitness descriptions of him, they were free to think what they wanted to. And, it's a lie he was exclusively portrayed as a 'blue eyed blonde Aryan ideal' as well; that's just your own neuroses at work. that ideal wasn't even remotely what most Europeans looked like, either, so you can't even claim they were making him look like themselves in your fantasy narrative. I've never seen a picture of him with blonde hair and blue eyes in my entire life, so obviously you're just imagining that based on your own racist biases.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2017)

Was Jesus Black?
Probably not black in terms of deep African heritage

But we do know he definitely wasn't white and had darker skin and features


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Was Jesus Black?
> Probably not black in terms of deep African heritage
> 
> But we do know he definitely wasn't white and had darker skin and features



Anybody who spends a lot of time outdoors is going to have 'darker skin'.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I have been through all of the major art museums in Western Europe and he is depicted, for the very most part, as a blue eyed blond with long hair and a thin nose. I have also traveled in the Middle East, Africa and Asia and he mostly depicted there also as a blue eyed blond.  Your ideas are based on not knowing the reality.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



My 'ideas' are based on seeing thousands of pictures of him, and none have him as some blue-eyed blonde. You're just delusional and probably schizophrenic.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


None?  Okay....lol


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yep, none, not even one. You just read that nonsense somewhere and thought it sounded good, is all.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Like I said, I have traveled to over 40 countries. One of my priorties in traveling is going to art museums.  Jesus is depicted in tons of Christian art. He is almost always blond (as opposed to black  or dark brown hair, though not necessarily Pamela Anderson blond), white  skinned, blue eyed, straight haired, long  haired and with a narrow nose.  That is the fact.  I don't need to imagine anything: I've  seen it first hand. I've also been to many of the major cathedrals across Western Europe.  If there are depictions of him,  it is as a white skinned, blue eyed blond.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



In order to sell Christianity to Europeans, Jesus had to be presented as European.
You weren't going to get Pagans to convert to Christianity to worship a dark skinned Jesus

Later, when trying to sell Christianity to Africa and South America, a whites skinned Jesus that looked like the people who were subjugating you was an effective tool. God looks just like us


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope they are working on it, while you spew your hatred of our great president. He is making America great again, by erasing Obama's legacy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I think for the most part they are ignorant.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



lol you just see what you want to see, period. You haven't seen squat, and flipping through pages of National Geographic at the asylum doesn't constitute 'travel'.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Well, it was great already, and what he is doing is analogous to dropping an atomic bomb on the country.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



lol yeah, dose Evul Xians, far worse than Islamo-Nazi slave traders and assorted bongo beating bug worshippers and the like, for sure, especially that Shaka Zulu guy, hero fo Africa, and his fun pastime of shoving sharpened tree trunks up African anuses and standing them up along the roads to die slow agonizing deaths. Definitely the Antifa's kind of 'Resistance Fighter'.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump is a great president, something we haven't had in a while.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 3, 2017)

Fang said:


> If you're concerned whether Jesus was white or black then his message is lost on you.
> 
> /end thread


*Fang, dear I was trying to be funny...in this polarized Trump world....trust me at the end of the day, I could care less what color my lord and savior is, as long as I get to meet the guy and not his down stairs next door neighbor, Trump the devil!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yeah, negro men get nailed to a cross all the time.


*Metal is metal, nails or bullets, they all put you dead, yes?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


*Trump is a grape president....the little purple p***s beater!!*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Where is my freak'n wall?

Working on it?
Hasn't even been funded. We know Mexico isn't paying for it


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Not my problem if you worship a dark skinned Jesus


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


He kept Hillary out of the white house great man!


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Read other than talking points. They are deciding on which wall to build. There are several prototypes.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


There are a very few black Jews such as Ethiopians etc. but the vast overwhelming majority have not and never been black. Including even all the Middle eastern Jews who are supposedly direct descendants of the ancient Jews that fled the destructions of the first and second Temples, which would be very close relatives of Jesus.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Definitely the first that is an American patriot in a long while, something that horrifies the deviants and racists no end.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



We are talking the wall with MEXICO

Trump said it would start on DAY 1


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Two thirds of the wall is already there, before Trump won the election, a lot of it built under Obama.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)

Considering that since Trump became president, illegal immigration has dropped by more than 70%, the wall doesn't even need to be built. 

At this point it's just a matter of sealing the border and Trump keeping his promise.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Like I said he is working on it. From day one. Just think with all the opposition from both sides. The Trump economy is as good as it was in 2000. And he kept Hillary out of the white house. What a great man.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not a Christian. I do enjoy annoying racist Democrats no end, though, since they're so pathetic and sick in the head. I'm still laughing my ass off over how so many kept claiming they were going to leave if Trump got elected, and they all chose white Christian influenced countries as their choice of exile, except for the racist Morgan Freeman, he chose white Christian influenced South Africa ... but he's still here, too, didn't leave, claims he hates the sight of white people, but apparently hates the sight of Africans even more.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



In the Jesus era, there were a lot of Gentile converts running around as well, don't have any idea how many, but they would likely have mostly been Greek and Persian, according to some historians; the 'Decapolis' cities were to the east and north of Jerusalem, iirc. But, according to the NT, his genealogy would have made him of the old blood lines, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


And don't forget all the hissy fits they had about "Trump said he may not accept the results of the election" thinking crooked Hillary was going to win.  And look at the dirtbags now, for the last year they've been on an impeachment march.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

To continue annoying the diaper wetting racists here, the bloodline of Abraham could very well have contained blue eyed blondes in the gene pool, since some theories have his origins as Chaldean, and passed on vis his wife Sarah down. Also, according to Gen 23:25, Esau was born 'red and hairy', via a different wife ...

Family Tree from Abraham to Jesus Chart

Such a bloodline would more closely resemble Persians and northern Indians, as opposed to Egyptian or Arab.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The old blood lines can back go no further than that of His mother's. If God was His Father surely part of Jesus was God incarnate. But the human side would have
Invariably made him at least part black. After all, God would not have chosen a woman with recessive genes to mate with. Since the only true humans on earth are unmixed Blacks
...made in the image of God....Jesus must have been Black too.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 3, 2017)

No, everyone knows that Jesus and Santa Claus are white.

Megyn told us so!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Have you ever seen pictures of Colin Kaepernick? He is Black. It isn't a coincidence that your stereotypical Sephardic Jews and middle easterners look just like him. Blackness may be denied there but the physiognomy can NOT be denied.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


ok...so i was right....he was the shade of the people in the region he was at....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Do you see a similar physiognomy here?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


But not a Scilian; he wasn't in Europe,  he was in the Middle East.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...




 
Do you see a similar physiognomy here?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


It's not up to me.  The face in my post was created by experts.

From the source: "In 2001 forensic anthropologist Richard Neave created a model of a Galilean man for a BBC documentary, Son of God, working on the basis of an actual skull found in the region. He did not claim it was Jesus's face. It was simply meant to prompt people to consider Jesus as being a man of his time and place, since we are never told he looked distinctive."


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


so this Sicilian guy couldnt travel to the Middle East?.... ....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


And the middle east is really an extension of Africa...The Lemba Jewish sect originated in the middle east :



Lemba tribe in southern Africa has Jewish roots, genetic tests reveal

The Lemba, a Bantu-speaking people of southern Africa, have a tradition that they were led out of Judea by a man named Buba. They practice circumcision, keep one day a week holy and avoid eating pork or piglike animals, such as the hippopotamus.

Several groups around the world practice Judaic rites or claim to be descended from biblical tribes without having any ancestral Jewish connection. And there is no Buba in the records of Jewish history.

But the remarkable thing about the Lemba tradition is that it may be exactly right. A team of geneticists has found that many Lemba men carry in their male chromosome a set of DNA sequences that is distinctive of the cohanim, the Jewish priests believed to be the descendants of Aaron. The genetic signature of priests -- a hereditary caste, different from rabbis but with certain ritual roles -- is particularly common among Lemba men who belong to the senior of their 12 groups, known as the Buba clan.

The other strand was provided by Dr. Tudor Parfitt, director of the Center for Jewish Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies in London. Dr. Parfitt, who has done research among the Lemba for 10 years, says that *he has discovered Senna -- Lemba tradition maintains they came from that mysterious northern city -- and that he can retrace their steps from Senna to Africa, maybe a thousand years ago.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Do you sdmit that the choice of skin color for the model was more subjective than objective? As was the hair type.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

It is based on the people of the time and place where he lived. There is an extensive documentary on how the model was developed, produced by The History Channel. Do you not believe in knowledge and education?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> It is based on the people of the time and place where he lived. There is an extensive documentary on how the model was developed, produced by The History Channel. Do you not believe in knowledge and education?


I believe what my common sense and eyes tell me. Those two things have never let me down. "Experts"  have.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2017)

Why is Jesus' Race important at all? What does spirituality and your religious beliefs have to do with skin color? I don't get it. Who cares and why?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2017)

fncceo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> ...



It's on their list of things to do to conquer the world.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



lol what rubbish. Of course, being largely illiterate, you wouldn't be aware nobody is buying the old 'everybody came out of Africa' myth any more; too many finds in the last 30 years disprove that nonsense. Nobody who has a clue as to what real science is thinks evolution is a 'proven fact', either; they know it's just a hypothesis with no chain of evidence establishing it as fact. You're just ignorant.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Why is Jesus' Race important at all? What does spirituality and your religious beliefs have to do with skin color? I don't get it. Who cares and why?



It's all about ideology, not science or history; the racists hate white people, that's all, so they run around making up fake history to make themselves feel better. Whites are devils; the great historian and theologian 'Calypso Louie' Farakan says so.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> jesus was not known for his dancing


Loius Farrakhan isn't known for his dancing either. So what's your point?



Two Thumbs said:


> he had a job


So does Al Sharpton...so what's your point?



Two Thumbs said:


> he spoke clearly enough that people understood


So does Obama. So what's your point?



Two Thumbs said:


> he didn't wear his robe all turned inside out


 None of the thousands of Black Ministers dot ting the landscape wear their robes turned inside out...what makes you think they do?



Two Thumbs said:


> he could swim


I recall reading that Jesus WALKED on water...He didn't swim.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



You're bound to find all kinds of ethnic groups with Jewish DNA, due to some peculiarities of Jewish laws and religious customs involving the conversions of slaves and war captives during the ancient eras. Completely unlike brutal pagan cultures, Jews didn't just murder slaves when they were no longer useful, and slavery wasn't permanent for Jewish captives. By the time Jesus came along, Jewish DNA could be found nearly anywhere in reach of the ME trade routes and among many peoples. There is a reason for why many Jewish genealogies and status are traced along the female ancestors, from Sarah mainly. The older the tribes, the greater the genetic drift. Here is just example of how inconclusive genetics can be over a relatively recent 2,000 years, and how useless DNA is as dating evidence:

Missing Link of Jewish European Ancestry: Contrasting the Rhineland and the Khazarian Hypotheses | Genome Biology and Evolution | Oxford Academic

Multiply the confusion and complications many times over for ME genetic drift over a far longer timeline. Recent finds re penguin DNA also prove using DNA as useless for dating purposes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It is based on the people of the time and place where he lived. There is an extensive documentary on how the model was developed, produced by The History Channel. Do you not believe in knowledge and education?
> ...


Well, what is it that you want to belive about this issue?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



OJ Simpson isn't black. He said so on Saturday Night Live a long time ago.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It is based on the people of the time and place where he lived. There is an extensive documentary on how the model was developed, produced by The History Channel. Do you not believe in knowledge and education?
> ...



But some show on the History Channel has to be true, right? lol

Didn't they also run those shows with Leonard Nimoy all about ghosts and psychic phenomena being 'fact', also? Yes, it's definitely the last word on science and history ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


It's the forensic anthropoligist who is probably right.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> [
> 
> Do you sdmit that the choice of skin color for the model was more subjective than objective? As was the hair type.



Do you admit Jews descended from Abraham and Sarah would be pretty white and even Aryan in appearance?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Actually they're constantly being proven wrong all the time, nor do they all ever agree on anything. You just like to cherry pick the ones who suit your ideological needs.

Nazis had anthropologists too.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


The Lemba's oral traditions do not include references to slavery. Their recollections center on origins in what is now Yemen.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


There is no black or white race...both are social constructs...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So what?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Then no need to whine about Jesus being white then. I already know that; tell it to your racist friends.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


For years i was convinced that God, Jesus and everone in the bible was Caucasian or pink skinned. I believed what I read and was told... Pictures of a Caucasian Jesus peered down upon dark congregations in every church i visited.. The subliminal impact engendered the notion that God is a European
and thus Europeans were somehow connected to that Divinity while darker races were not. It wasn't until I went abroad and discovered the true history of the Jews that my lifelong views of God and the heavenly pantheon changed.. I discovered statues of  Black Madonnas and child all over Europe.
The explanations given usually included weathering and patina but that excuse fell apart when some of those figurines were enclosed in glass cases or were located inside.  Research on these objects led me to
Discover Black Jews. With that discovery...i started to read the bible with a new perspective.. slowly the religious inculcations that drove the illusion of divine whiteness dissipated... and I was reborn in the light of the sublime revelation that Black history was hidden and preserved in the bible; and, that
despite all effotrs by pink historians to distort it and usurp it..they could not.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


You have to figure "so what" out for your self
My goal was to establish that Blacks spread out of continental Africa thousands of years ago and have never been confined to the interior.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


But the model created could be Kaepernick's father or older brother.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


You haven't proven my "ignorance." Just saying so isn't proof of anything except your 
Butthurt frustration with my hard hitting facts.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


My argument is that Jesus wasn't a member of your pink race. Since white people don't really exist I could not use white...so I tell it like it is.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I doubt Abraham or Sarah had a pink face blonde hair or blue eyes. Btw here are images of how some ancient Europeans depicted 
Madonna and baby Jesus:

Black Madonna - Wikipedia


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



lol you never have actual  arguments, 'Posting Last!!' is your only 'strategy'.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

I thought Jesus was a Caucasoid Albino?
Considering he had red eyes, and White hair.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> View attachment 158499
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> ...



But the other 'world traveling expert' says all she's seen is white blonde blue eyed' pics. You racists need to get your fables straight.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



The Cohanim Marker....


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> View attachment 158499
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> ...



Doubt all you want. You can believe in Reptilian ShapeShifters if you want.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2017)

Being that he was Middle Eastern it's likely he was somewhere between white and black


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They've found Jews in India, too. Means nothing; by the kind of 'logic' Joe uses, anybody can claim whatever they want. Why not make them Chinese, or Martians?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man*



Was his mother in Section 8 housing?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 3, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Being that he was Middle Eastern it's likely he was somewhere between white and black



Most people would agree, but this isn't about Jesus, it's about whitey hating racists babbling nonsense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



A lot of Ashkenazi, and Sephardi Jewish DNA is actually from the Levant.
Even  if they mixed with European.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Another clue was the Motown he had on his iPod.



And the wine he had allegedly turned into from water was actually purple drank.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Well Geez. Then the 14 SPECIES of sparrows in any birding book are just "social contracts" as well -- right? Can't blindside science and claim victory.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> There is no black or white race...both are social constructs...



Yes, I've noticed this is the latest insane narrative being pushed by the left for the past year or so now.  It's, of course, absurd.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no black or white race...both are social constructs...
> ...


There are shades of pink and brown skin tones. It doesn't take rocket science to agree with what your own eyes are telling you. Come out of that alt universe and face reality for once in your life!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Yes...the Cohanim marker is mentioned in my narrative...did you see it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What percentage of the genes of the Lemba Tribe are Cohanim as opposed to Sephardi Jews?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Different Species i can accept: but race?...nahhhhh! Besides...Euro-peons are part Neanderthal. Unmixed Blacks are the only true humans...perhaps that is why black genes are dominant among human kind...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's just because Western Europeans are already part Negroid.

Polish - African mulattoes look far less Negroid.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Until the science/encyclopedia version changes -- don't bug me with sermons about there are no distinctions such as race.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Check the links. I read somewhere that their leaders have 50%...a higher rate than the Jewish population at large.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Well the human race is distictly different from
Neanderthals and other primates. I suppose the Neanderthals and other hominids could be seen as different races. But my inspiration on the subject emanates from objective anthropologists such as Ashley Montagu, touted as the foremost expert on the subject of race....or lack thereof.


"His first book MAN'S MOST DANGEROUS MYTH: The Fallacy of Race (1942, 6th ed. 1998), which across the last 56 years has demolished for the majority of his colleagues everywhere the scientific credibility of the very concept of race, as well as launched the burgeoning worldwide movements for ethnic liberation."
Man's Most Dangerous Myth: The Fallacy of Race


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No doubt some of the mtDNA of those two groups might support evidence of halakhic traditions. But not 100% due to mixing by males taking gentile wives. Children of Jewish women are, in halakhic tradition, always Jewish no matter who fathers them.
However discovery of the Cohen marker
has provoked some controversy among the Jews.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I dont know what you are talking about. None of my references come from the History Channel...but I have no reason to eliminate it as a reliable source.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Stop lying...you can't refute me that's why mine is the last post...you can't refute anything I post.


----------



## Votto (Nov 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...



I thought Jesus was a brownie, not a blackie or whitey.

This race poo is just too hard to figure out, I mean, we have Zimmerman who is Hispanic being presented to us as a whitey, even though it is evident he is a brownie.  Then we have Ben Carson who is a blackie, who is presented to us as a whitey.

I say your all insane.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jesus was not known for his dancing
> ...


so humor is not your strong suit.

or are you taking the op seriously?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 3, 2017)

Jesus was a Jew. Does that offend anti-semites?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Jesus was a Jew. Does that offend anti-semites?


You have no idea how much.  They are worshipping a man who is if the same exact race and ethnicity that they spend most of their time spewing hatred towards.  Perhaps that's why antisemtism is a from of mental illness.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


So...you find humor in marginalizing blacks?
Do you find n!gger jokes funny?
I'm not the one...I'm not in the mood...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2017)

White is the new black.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> White is the new black.


No...the myth of whiteness is coming to an end...and the myth of blackness shall follow...for one myth cannot exist without the other.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Being that he was Middle Eastern it's likely he was somewhere between white and black
> ...


Have you considered that I might hate the illusion you have of yourself as "whitey" but hold no grudges against "pinkie?"


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Jews can be of any race...That is why Jews are God's chosen people. They represent all of mankind. We've tried to turn them into a distict racial category but it doesn't work because Judaism is a proselytizing religion born in the ancient African theater we now call the middle east....before the blacks of Caanan were conquered and the victorious cosmopolitan Israelites transfomed  Caanan into the Israel of the Old Testament.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 3, 2017)

*Proof Jesus was black..*


only a hater would care what color Jesus is


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I thought Jesus was a Caucasoid Albino?
> Considering he had red eyes, and White hair.


You are referecing a vision of Jesus transformed after death. That was a vision...but white hair and feet that shone like bronze...? Thats no Albino like I've ever seen.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yeah -- 1956 was WAY before we had the DNA tools to even GLIMPSE into human lineage and which areas of the world were pockets of similarity.  And another poster just gave you dozens of current scientific references on the issue. We're not talking about Neanderthals. We're talking about tracing lines back to places of origin and ACTUAL biophysical differences that can now be MEASURED with DNA tools and modern anthropology methods.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> *Proof Jesus was black..*
> 
> 
> only a hater would care what color Jesus is


But who would be the target of that hate?
I hate no one but I felt compelled to press against the lies that have inculcated mankind for so long: that Jesus was what you call white...and i call pink. Some one among your kind decided it was paramoint to make graphic images ofJesus and God as European looking as possible. There is power in those images and they have been useful as tools for proselytizing and subsequent conquests of darker nations. Darker people have been conned into accepting images of a god that looks like their conqueror. With that image locked into their psyche the Europeans could use the hellfire and brimstone stories to control their slaves or indigenous populations.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *Proof Jesus was black..*
> ...




the message is lost on you


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


1956? The latest edition of Montagu's seminal work was printed in 1998 while he was still alive. If any new discoveries had impacted anything in his book by that time he would have addressed it in the latest edition.
And the genetic origins if which you speak are centered on haplogroups.

*


Spoiler



Haplogroup


*


Spoiler



A haplogroup, is a combination of alleles at different chromosomes regions that are closely linked and that tend to be inherited together. It is a group of individual organisms which, in terms of molecular evolution, share a common ancestor – a genetic line of descent demonstrated by a particular single nucleotide polymorphism (SNP) mutation.



But due to the Diaspora and intense interracial sexual activity between Jews and
Gentiles living in the same regions the haplogroup nexus might not be as efficient for origin identification as we think they are. Plus...to begin with... Jews were not known to be a homogenous group. ...which makes perfect sense considering it started as a religion in a region where people of all ethnic backgrounds traveled, traded,warred and
Seduced each other.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 3, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Not really. I just see the message from a different perspective now that my eyes have been opened.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Jews were not known to be a homogenous group. ...which makes perfect sense considering it started as a religion in a region where people of all ethnic backgrounds traveled, traded,warred and
> Seduced each other.



You're confusing Jews with Nomads and adventurers. Origins are COMPLETELY tribal. Locations largely fixed in antiquity -- FORCED to live isolated in the more modern ages due to persecution and segregation. Jews are some of the most homogenous on the planet -- But NOT --- a race.. Locations don't determine race, biophysical differences do.. These have the property of "popping up" in the strangest places.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Actually the latest on 'neanderthals' is that their appearance and posture was due to being more susceptible to rickets. They were humans. And again, the 'everybody came out of Africa' hypothesis no longer holds water, and hasn't for a couple of decades. It's absurd on its face anyway; no way for the varieties of humans to have speciated in the time frame claimed.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You never actually say anything, just outdated stuff you read somewhere and liked the sound of; obviously you have no real interest in the topic other than PC fashion, or you would be far more up to date on the latest science. No need to 'refute' nothing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




yeah whatever im not going to back and forth with you on it 

have a good night


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> You're confusing Jews with Nomads and adventurers.


What would you call the Hebrews in the Old Testament before the tribe of Judah was a concept? You speak of origins yet you want to ignore the pre-monarch nomads who were precursors of the Jews.



flacaltenn said:


> Origins are COMPLETELY tribal. Locations largely fixed in antiquity -- FORCED to live isolated in the more modern ages due to persecution and segregation.


  in antiquity tribe did not necessarily equate to race or homogeniety. Scholars have tried to attach all races of mankind  to Noah and his three sons. Well, if you are a Christian 
that would make these pre-Hebraic people either a mixed group or all black. For it is scientific fact that blacks have all the genetic elements to produce other races but no other race has been known to produce blacks.
So the subsequent Jewish  tribes must have been of that stock too. Of course the secular crowd might have some other explanation for how every race has it's Jews.



flacaltenn said:


> Jews are some of the most homogenous on the planet -- But NOT --- a race..


 Many were prosylytes along the way. Women who converted broke the haplogroup chain but started one of their own upon becoming Jews no matter what race they were.



flacaltenn said:


> Locations don't determine race, biophysical differences do.. These have the property of "popping up" in the strangest places.



Yes...I just explained how conversions of women of different races from ancient times to present throws a wrench in homogenous
 theories of Jewery.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Strange that  the new hypothesis surfaced when Caucasians found they were descended from Neanderthals. But the Neaderthal was not Homo Sapiens. And I'm a bit skeptical about that ricketts tale too. You folks are so devious when it comes to preserving your illusions of whiteness and the ensuing hegemony it incurs.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


The flaw in your premise is that you have produced no new stuff to counter my old stuff. If it exists bring it...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > White is the new black.
> ...



lol ... I would highly recommend you stop doing meth immediately, but obviously it's far too late now, so just keep doing it; no point in stopping it when you're so far along now.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I burn myths not meths.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They aren't 'new hypotheses', they're new genetic evidence. You really have no idea about any of this; no need to keep proving it over and over.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> And again, the 'everybody came out of Africa' hypothesis no longer holds water, and hasn't for a couple of decades


So show me where the mitochondrial eve findings have been debunked.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


If you had anything you would have posted it by now...good nite...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Chris Rock told the best ****** jokes.

aside from that, grow the fuck up ya fucking pussy


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Me? It's you and some other racists who keep telling us Jesus shouldn't be 'white', then babbling stuff about 'race not mattering, race is a fiction', etc. You keep running away from telling us why it's wrong, as usual, finding obscure factoids about obscure tribes that have nothing to do with anything, and hoping that deflects from your fear of answering. You can't find any historical or genetic reasons why, so come on and tell us the real reason why you hate white people.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > And again, the 'everybody came out of Africa' hypothesis no longer holds water, and hasn't for a couple of decades
> ...



Show me why Abraham and Sarah couldn't be Arnold Swartzenganger and Heidi Klum.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Rather than engage   your puerile ad hominem attacks I'll leave you with a bit of knowledge.
The Hebrews did not develop the concept of monothiesm. That revolutionary concept came out of Africa...a place named in the bible eponymously as a son of Ham...father of the Blacks.. Mizraim is the Jewish name
Of Ancient KMT...land of the Blacks...now popularly known as Egypt.  There a Pharoah
Broke with tradition and abandoned the pantheon of gods worshipped in Egypt. The first monothheist was Ahkenaten...who changed the last four letters of his royal name from amen to aten. From this it is believed that precursors of Judiasm, living in the land of the blacks were introduced to the concept of monotheism. So Jews of all colors and creeds owe their concept of a omnipotent
 single Diety to a Pharoah known as the heretic king..and a Pharoah whose carved image is reminiscent of Dennis Rodman.

 
*Ahkenaten*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I have delivered the message learned from years of research and experience...when i publish a book you can buy it and get all the details of that research...a message board is not a suitable place to go into long explicit details.. But you can google any thing i write to verify or. attempt to disclaim it...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Don't get silly...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Your spamming the thread makes that option impossible.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


If telling the truth is spamming...im guilty.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 7, 2017)

Christ, Jesus was a short, bald neo-essene failed Jewish messiah, if he actually existed.  Sorry, not a negro.  Judah was a very racist tribe and would not tolerate Whites in their vicinity!  Yahweh, a gay war deity of the Kenite tribe, would not have it!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 7, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > And he had no father
> ...



He was a carpenter, next!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Thank you, pretty good link.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is without a doubt, proof Jesus was a black man
> 
> Did he or did he not go into a jewish temple and tear it apart?
> 
> ...



Not exactly and he was Jewish. What's your point again?


----------

